# Flower Watering?



## happyinchworm (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi there! I will water your flowers if you water mine. Just send me a dodo code!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Apr 29, 2020)

Is there any difference between watering your own flowers and having someone else do it?


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

JeffreyAC said:


> Is there any difference between watering your own flowers and having someone else do it?


You can stack watering up to 5(?) times from different people visiting your island and doing so increases the chance of a new flower sprouting by a large potential each time. I think when it hits 5 people the chance of a new flower sprouting is like 80%


----------



## JeffreyAC (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> You can stack watering up to 5(?) times from different people visiting your island and doing so increases the chance of a new flower sprouting by a large potential each time. I think when it hits 5 people the chance of a new flower sprouting is like 80%



Oh wow! That's new right? I never heard of that in New Leaf.


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

hi there! i don't need watering, but i can water yours with a golden watering can if you'd like c:


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> You can stack watering up to 5(?) times from different people visiting your island and doing so increases the chance of a new flower sprouting by a large potential each time. I think when it hits 5 people the chance of a new flower sprouting is like 80%



And where can I validate this rumor?


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

Griff said:


> And where can I validate this rumor?


why dont you try it / look it up


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> You can stack watering up to 5(?) times from different people visiting your island and doing so increases the chance of a new flower sprouting by a large potential each time. I think when it hits 5 people the chance of a new flower sprouting is like 80%


Does it have to be with a golden can or no?


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Does it have to be with a golden can or no?


The sparkle pattern changes regardless of watering can so no I do not thikn so


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> why dont you try it / look it up





Oh snap.  Can't fault you for the answer.  Something I would say to someone in person who asked a stupid question like myself.  Guess I was expecting a helpful answer from this community forum.


----------



## Believe (Apr 29, 2020)

Griff said:


> Oh snap.  Can't fault you for the answer.  Something I would say to someone in person who asked a stupid question like myself.  Guess I was expecting a helpful answer from this community forum.
> 
> View attachment 250009


If you're that skeptical of my response you can validate it yourself.


----------



## Beady (Apr 29, 2020)

Griff said:


> And where can I validate this rumor?



It has come to light through a lot of the data mining apparently

Here's a video showing it in action : 




Hope that helps


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2020)

Beady said:


> It has come to light through a lot of the data mining apparently
> 
> Here's a video showing it in action :
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Beady (Apr 29, 2020)

Slightly related is information about possible gold roses watering requirements (not 100% confirmed but interesting)

It is reported that each black rose must be watered individually, in that the 'spread' effect of an upgraded can and gold can does not work.
Only the rose directly in front of you will get the bonus to spawn chance a gold rose

Here is a video explaining things better than I can : 




If you go to the 8 minute mark of the video you will find the information


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 29, 2020)

Believe said:


> The sparkle pattern changes regardless of watering can so no I do not thikn so


Ok. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## happyinchworm (Apr 29, 2020)

momo.mofo said:


> hi there! i don't need watering, but i can water yours with a golden watering can if you'd like c:


Thank you so much! I am about to go to sleep, but I will message you tomorrow


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll water trade with you (and anyone else) whenever you want. Let me know when you're online?


----------

